# Mara problem



## Fox1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all

Need some fault diagnosis help.

Machine turned on this morning to warm up. I fear steam wand left open.

When returned to machine tank empty.

Filled up, turned off.

Turned back on, power light on but just a relay click, no sound from pump.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It should not have damaged anything (the heating elements turn off when low on water)....the machine should simply refill and work normally. Probably a stuck float switch in the tank or something as the pump is not running.


----------



## Fox1 (Jan 21, 2021)

thanks for the quick reply!

Had a look in the tank, any advice on checking for stuck float switch?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

There was also the early problem with the microswitch just near the power socket inside the MaraX that detects tank insertion - the problem was that it slipped out from the locator pins it sits on. They fit a zip tie on it now to stop that, but if it is an early machine it might be that too? There is a Lelit insider YouTube video on it.


----------



## Fox1 (Jan 21, 2021)

itguy said:


> There was also the early problem with the microswitch just near the power socket inside the MaraX that detects tank insertion - the problem was that it slipped out from the locator pins it sits on. They fit a zip tie on it now to stop that, but if it is an early machine it might be that too? There is a Lelit insider YouTube video on it.


 thanks, checked that, seems fine


----------

